# YOU can help our Economy and Environment



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Escambia and Santa Rosa counties need your help to getfive current reef permits through the Army Corps of Engineers (ACOE) permitting process and stop short changing our environment and economy.

Here's anEASY way for you to help.

1. Read the posted letterbelow.

2. Print it (attached document)out and sign it. 

3. Mail or drop it off to one of the convenient locations listed below _*before Sunday November 2[sup]nd[/sup].*_

Mail or drop off to
RFRA
<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_10 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">1007 West Pine St.
Pensacola, FL 32501

Additional convenient drop off locations:
* Any area <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_11 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">West Marine location
* Zaxby's <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_12 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Restaurant on Creighton in <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_13>Pensacola
* Zaxby's Restaurant on Hwy 98 in Gulf Breeze
* Edgewater Marine @ <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_14>Bahia Mar Marina (1901 Cypress St.Pensacola)
* MBT Divers (3920 Barancas Ave Pensacola)


<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224872039_0>










The documents will be gathered and copies hand delivered to both the Escambia County Board of Commissioners (at the next BOC meeting) and to Jeff Miller via his local office. Your help and support is appreciated!!


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Good job guys.


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

very good letter. So how many do you think we can get signed in a week? I bet I can get 100!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Each day without these in shore & near shore reef permits is another day of missed opportunities. Support the fishery and the local economy - it's easy.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Topic207031-10-1.aspx


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

One week left - keep those letters coming!


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

I left copies at both Zaxby's ready to be signed. I will collect them and take them to MBT prior to Sunday. Stop by and sign one. Thanks, SHB


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome!! Thanks Stuart


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Less than a week left before we collect all the letters. Please print out the attachment at the top of this thread, sign it, and drop it by one of the convenientlocations.

Mail or drop off to
RFRA
<SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_10 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: #0066cc 1px dashed">1007 West Pine St.
Pensacola, FL 32501

Additional convenient drop off locations:
* Any area <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_11 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">West Marine location
* Zaxby's <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_12 style="BACKGROUND: none transparent scroll repeat 0% 0%; CURSOR: hand; BORDER-BOTTOM: medium none">Restaurant on Creighton in <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_13>Pensacola
* Zaxby's Restaurant on Hwy 98 in Gulf Breeze
* Edgewater Marine @ <SPAN class=yshortcuts id=lw_1224871694_14>Bahia Mar Marina (1901 Cypress St.Pensacola)
* MBT Divers (3920 Barancas Ave Pensacola)


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Only a couple of days left. This weekend is a great time to drop by the RFRA house and sign a letter or just drop by Zaxby's, West Marine or MBT divers.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

One more day....Keep those letters coming. I'll be collecting them from Zaxby's and the West Marine near University Mall on Sunday afternoon and Bobby will be picking them up from the westaide West Marine, Emerald Coast Marine and MBT Divers on Monday. If you haven't gotten by yet....please make an effort to sign a letter and drop it by. There's an envelope on the door of the RFRA house if you are over that way also.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Still a few hours left.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

There will be one final pickup of letters - 3:30 PM at the RFRA Headquaters on Pine St. After which we'll be bundling them up for delivery to Jeff Miller and to the Escambia County BOCC in support of thier resolution to request moving ACOE jurisdiction to Mobile


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks to everyone that helped by signing letters. 

We met with Jim Miller's staffer that deals with ACOE affairs, expressed our concerns and delivered479 signed letters. We had several more come in after the meetingso over 500were provided to the Escambia County Board of Commisioners in support of their resolution last night.

The congressman's stafferis preparing a summary forhim and will be inquire with the ACOE on behalf of the RFRA. 

The Escambia BOCC voted unanimously to pass the resolutionrequesting a move to the Mobile district ACOE office from the Jacksonville office last night also.


----------

